

Build a Mesos Framework In Java: Scheduling and Execution - cblock811
http://blog.zillabyte.com/2015/02/09/writing-mesos-framework-java/

======
preillyme
I think it's awesome that Shane Jarvie put the Mesos Framework code for the
article on GitHub:
[https://github.com/sjarvie/mesos_example](https://github.com/sjarvie/mesos_example)
for development purposes.

------
p1lonn
Thanks!

